# Dead dogfish Questions?



## JaMMiT

Hello i have a few question about the type of shark called the dogfish, Because recently i saw a dead dogfish on my holiday in Cornwall here are some questions.

How big do they grow?
How long do they live?
Where are they most commonly found?

And my last random question is
Can i see them in birmingham sea life centre?

Thanks
James


----------



## ok1hurricane

Hey, it was probably a lesser spotted which are quite common all round the coast of the UK. Im sure they dont get much longer than a metre max. Not sure how old they live and yeah they are a common addition in lots of public aquaria in the UK.


----------



## JaMMiT

Thanks for the help about that i never actually seen one alive before, Even tho i go to the beach quite often and look in the sea alot, but ill kepp my eyes open to find one.


----------



## vawn

it's a shame that the majority of the dead fish on cornish shores are cat fish but then i think they are the most common species of fish in the area atm


----------



## The Fool

There are loads of them around the UK, i catch them often. Well, i used to before i got crap.


----------



## vawn

The Fool said:


> There are loads of them around the UK, i catch them often. Well, i used to before i got crap.


crap or carp lol

you carp you...


----------



## The Fool

vawn said:


> crap or carp lol
> 
> you carp you...


Definitely crap!


----------



## Guest

I was a bit concerned when I noticed large numbers of dead dogs (the fish variety lol) washed ashore, but I think the main reason for this is because fishermen catch lots of them by accident in their nets. They then throw them back (usually dead) as they are inedible, and thus they eventually wash up on nearby beaches.


----------



## vawn

basically yeah besides from the huge numbers we have down here so there are always plenty that die naturally but it is disgustin really a waste n they do it to crabs too, get em in rip of their claws n chuck em back poor buggers


----------



## the count

Dog fish are also sold in chippies,but they are called rock salmon,so next time youre getting fish and chips,ask them if they sell rock salmon then you can taste dog fish for yourself.


----------



## fishboy

Crestie Chris said:


> I was a bit concerned when I noticed large numbers of dead dogs (the fish variety lol) washed ashore, but I think the main reason for this is because fishermen catch lots of them by accident in their nets. They then throw them back (usually dead) as they are inedible, and thus they eventually wash up on nearby beaches.



They don't throw them back because they are inedible. They throw them back because they have a quota on what they are allowed to catch and if they fill it with dogfish they will not make enough money to live. Dogfish aren't worth as much as other species.


----------



## kato

JaMMiT said:


> Hello i have a few question about the type of shark called the dogfish, Because recently i saw a dead dogfish on my holiday in Cornwall here are some questions.
> 
> How big do they grow?
> How long do they live?
> Where are they most commonly found?
> 
> And my last random question is
> Can i see them in birmingham sea life centre?
> 
> Thanks
> James


There are many type of Dogfish(A member of the Shark family) that frequent all UK saltwaters and the biggest they get are two to three foot - but Bull Huss(A type of Dogfish) can get to about four foot and up to about twenty pound in weight. My :censor: of a Wife has caught a couple of 16+ pounders which is way better than anything Dogfish wise that I have caught. I believe that they only live to about ten years but in Fish terms that is not bad. It is very common to catch Dogfish in the South of the Country unless your name is Ian:whistling2: - in fact along Chessil Beach in Dorset in Winter Months Dogfish can actually be a pain because you cannot help but catch them - unless your called Ian.

Most Sea Life Centres have a few examples.



The Fool said:


> There are loads of them around the UK, i catch them often. Well, i used to before i got crap.


Your not crap mate, thats an insult to crap anglers:lol2:. To guarantee catching a Dogfish, spend loads of money on your terminal tackle, loads of money on bait, spend half an hour baiting up the perfect bait for a Bass and simply cast in 100 yards or so and bingo a Dogfish!!!!



Crestie Chris said:


> I was a bit concerned when I noticed large numbers of dead dogs (the fish variety lol) washed ashore, but I think the main reason for this is because fishermen catch lots of them by accident in their nets. They then throw them back (usually dead) as they are inedible, and thus they eventually wash up on nearby beaches.


Again, Dogfish get Trawled up by Pair Trawlers and as Dogfish are worth nothing they are simply thrown back in dead. It seems such a shame to me.



the count said:


> Dog fish are also sold in chippies,but they are called rock salmon,so next time youre getting fish and chips,ask them if they sell rock salmon then you can taste dog fish for yourself.


Only Bull Huss are called Rock Salmon and served up in Chip Shops. Cooked properly it is gorgeous, but try eating a Dogfish that is not a Bull Huss and you will never want to eat fish again.

Dog Fish are also referred to as Rats of the Sea by Anglers.


----------



## Guest

fishboy said:


> They don't throw them back because they are inedible. They throw them back because they have a quota on what they are allowed to catch and if they fill it with dogfish they will not make enough money to live. Dogfish aren't worth as much as other species.





kato said:


> Again, Dogfish get Trawled up by Pair Trawlers and as Dogfish are worth nothing they are simply thrown back in dead. It seems such a shame to me.


Thanks for clearing that up :2thumb:

I personally love them as they look fantastic (can't beat a good ol' spikey bass though :whistling2 but for some reason I hardly ever catch them :roll:


----------



## Dustcart

If you prepare a dogfish properly it is actually quite delicious with a very delicate flavour. If they are above size i will always take a 'doggie' or two home for tea. Doesn't have to be Huss, that's just an old wives tale! Never listen to people who say Dogfish are not good to eat. Most sea anglers will tell you they are nice to eat......especially with a home made beer batter!! People in the past have said they are not good to eat because they are such a pain to skin......and they can't be bothered!!

There are so many in the sea because the fish that compete with them are being overfished.

It is a pain because i live inland and a day or two's fishing from the beach can be quite expensive. You don't wanna be catching 'doggies' all day do you?


----------



## fishboy

I've skinned and cooked dogfish many years back and it was really tasty. Nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## Woodsman

As an ex commercial fisherman I well remember skinning doggies for selling to the local chip shops.It's quite a while ago now and I cannot remember if we sold lessers or greaters spotted.The method though was to have a six inch nail sticking out of a board.The fishes skin was then cut through below the head and completely round the body.The head was then impaled on the nail,the skin grasped and pulled clean off the body like a glove.
If not wanted they were thrown overboard alive,as it's the very devil of a job to kill them.They had a habit of wrapping themselves around ones bare arms when being thrown overboard,this resulted in painfully skinned arms.


----------



## kato

I've eaten all manner of Dogfish and i personally think that they taste Papp. The only reason I know why a good Sea angler would take a Dog Fish Home to eat is because they have failed to catch a decent tasting fish like I do every time I go Fishing.:whistling2:


----------



## si-man

Get them wash up at work a lot. Had a biggish one, probably about 2 foot before. Get a lot of the egg cases wash up as well.


----------



## vawn

:gasp: they not egg cases they mermaid purses :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kato

vawn said:


> :gasp: they not egg cases they mermaid purses :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: I've been trying to think of that since this Thread went up. I also have just had a brainwave and remember why Dogfish taste yucky, it's because they get an Amonia build up. Bull Huss don't get an amonia build up so they always taste nice although I am not to keep them if I catch them as her indoors claims that they are too cute to kill - apparently they have don't whack me across the head look with your priest.


----------



## vawn

i'm just glad i don't eat any of them lol


----------

